

Why British geeks just can’t bear to look a TSB gift horse in the mouth - denysonique
http://eu.techcrunch.com/2011/04/09/why-british-geeks-just-cant-bare-to-look-a-tsb-gift-horse-in-the-mouth/

======
CallMeV
I have a sneaking suspicion they voted for the Liberal Democrats because of
the Lib Dems' promise to break up Labour's ID card, database state and DEA
missteps - and instead, they just jumped into bed with the Tories.

So, it's a big case of collective cognitive dissonance and more than a little
dose of healthy skepticism at the idea that a British bank would actually want
to offer a _grant,_ and not a loan - because that goes against their usual
track record.

